# Help identify this tool holder



## Yamahafx1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm trying to find the part number for this tool holder but I can't find any like it on the web. It has 40CA 20C but it looks like there is something before that.  The only one I found close is an aloris ca22 on ebay. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 6, 2013)

Did you go to the Dorian website and have a look around at what they offer?  I would be willing to bet it is listed in their specialty or model specific  tooling somewhere.  Sorry I can't be of any more help but it does look like a pretty handy tool if it will fit your QCTP.

Bob


----------



## Yamahafx1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I tried but the page wouldn't load on my ipad. If I don't have any luck here I'll try on my PC Monday at my shop. Thanks!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2013)

That's a double tool holder. One tool at each end. Just reverse the holder to change tools. It was meant to be a production holder.

 "Billy G"


----------



## darkzero (Dec 7, 2013)

That holder is one of their older ones & is no longer made. The lettering style gives it away too. It's a CA size for their SDN40CA tool posts. The P/N for that holder would be D40CA-20C. It would have had another head on the other end. I believe it uses TNMG inserts also like their other style.

There's another #20 holder by Dorian that has the same adjustable head on one end only & does not have the dovetails on both sides like yours, just one side. That one is #20R & is also discontinued.

Aloris still makes these adjustable angle holders, they are #20, 22, & 30. Dorian currently still makes a double ended tool holder but it does not have adjustable heads, it's #12C.


----------



## Yamahafx1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey thanks! That part number is what I was looking for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Dec 7, 2013)

No problem. Definitely a cool unique holder & a great find. The older Dorian stuff is hard to find references of on the net. They've only been around since the 80's & my guess is not much was documented then. They probably have a lot more odd stuff trying to be innovative that probably did last production long.


----------



## jamie76x (Dec 7, 2013)

Now that you know what it is, Are you selling it?


----------

